# Crossfire overclocking in ATiTool?



## GoLLuM4444 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere but I haven't been on here in a while (I've been an nVidia man - please don't flame me). I'm going to get crossfire X1800XTs when they're released and I wondered whether ATiTool will let me overclock both the master card and the regular slave card in the next release (which I assume supports X1800s).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2005)

as far as i know overclocking crossfire works .. r5xx does not work .. yet


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Sep 29, 2005)

Great, cheers Wiz. Better get to work on those R520s then .


----------



## Antikristuseke (Sep 30, 2005)

It would probably be easier to get to work with r5xx if it would be properly released.


----------

